# Serotta Legend Ti owners...



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thought about posting this on the Serotta forum, but well, it's here...

I have a great chance to buy a lightly used Serotta Legend Ti from the late 90s (owner can't recall which year exactly). 

I'd appreciate any insight any owners (past and present) of this frame might be able to offer. 

I'm 150 lbs, Cat4 racer, likes to climb, not a sprinter....but want a responsive, stiffer frame. 

I currently ride a CAAD8 Cannondale. 

Here's a pic:


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

That's a beauty. I don't think I'd ride that in a cat 4 race for fear of wrecking it. If it were me, I'd buy that for training & century rides, and keep the C'dale for racing. Just my $.02


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*that's my plan...*

this one ain't getting raced. no way, no how


----------



## StreamerT10 (Oct 6, 2007)

What size is that frame? Headtube looks really short. Otherwise a nice looking frame - should last forever if it wasn't wrecked.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

He says it's a 50cm frame and the serial # is consistent with his claim. But...he tells me the ST is 21" and TT is 21.5", but I think he's measuring inaccurately. 

In any case, I'll see for myself tomorrow.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Get the serial # & call up Serotta and find out what size rider it was spec'd to. 

I've had 3 serotta's, A legend Ti, An Ottrott & a CSI. 

 I've also ridden back to back, legend Ti's........

1 Built for me that was perfect. (I'm 160 lbs)
1 Same size built for someone 240 lbs.......it about knocked out my fillings.
1 Built for someone 130 lbs....it was a noodle for me.

Great quality bikes. Track true, tend to be built on the stiff side for a given weitght.

Just check what kind of rider it was built for.

Len


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Called Serotta...*

I just got off the phone w/ Serotta and unfortunately, they couldn't tell me a whole lot because their current computer system only contains orders from 2000-present.

Before the graphics were "Legend Ti", they simply were "Ti". However, this could be a Concourse or a Legend.

CC means it was custom made for the customer, not colorado concept tubing. FWIW, Steve from Serotta claims it will be either double or triple butted Ti.

It's a 50 cm bike, but that doesn't mean much. I'll measure it for myself and ask the seller (original owner) about his weight, etc 10 years ago.

I'll check out the bike tonight and see what I think. I'm still not sure what a fair price is. I think he wants $600. Anything I should look out for in particular? How can I tell if the BB threads are stripped w/o actually trying to install a BB?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

marc180 said:


> I just got off the phone w/ Serotta and unfortunately, they couldn't tell me a whole lot because their current computer system only contains orders from 2000-present.
> 
> Before the graphics were "Legend Ti", they simply were "Ti". However, this could be a Concourse or a Legend.
> 
> ...


Dropouts confirm the date you have.

I don't think they made the Concours back then.

Ask the original owner if he or his shop have the original specs.

Good like.

Len


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

Six bills sounds like a great deal to me, even for a 10 yr old Legend.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

marc180 said:


> I just got off the phone w/ Serotta and unfortunately, they couldn't tell me a whole lot because their current computer system only contains orders from 2000-present.
> 
> *Before the graphics were "Legend Ti", they simply were "Ti". However, this could be a Concourse or a Legend.
> *
> ...


"Your" Serotta isn't a Legend or a Concours, it was labeled simply Ti, its model name. It was Serottas first production titanium bike. A year later they began calling it "Legend Ti" to capitalize on the success of their "Legend" steel bike, which became the CSi. Both the Legend Ti and the CSi were Serottas top-tier bikes for many years.

The "Ti", like the Legend Ti, was made from Colorado Concept tubing, which grew larger in diameter the closer it got to the bottom bracket.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DaveT said:


> "Your" Serotta isn't a Legend or a Concours, it was labeled simply Ti, its model name. It was Serottas first production titanium bike. A year later they began calling it "Legend Ti" to capitalize on the success of their "Legend" steel bike, which became the CSi. Both the Legend Ti and the CSi were Serottas top-tier bikes for many years.
> 
> The "Ti", like the Legend Ti, was made from Colorado Concept tubing, which grew larger in diameter the closer it got to the bottom bracket.


I've got catalogs from 1990 through 1993 and there is no mention of any Titanium models before 1993, when the Legend was introduced. 
Also, to clarify, Colorado Concept is Serotta's nomenclature for the tubing design - manipulation and changing the diameters. It's not specific to Ti; they also used Colorado Concept with my 1990 Colorado, which uses Columbus Nivachrome steel.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

According to Serottas 25th Anniversary timeline on their 1997 website ( http://web.archive.org/web/19980210170043/serotta.com/home.timeline.html ) the Colorado Ti was first introduced in 1993 and continued for several years before the name was changed to Legend Ti, apparently in 1998 the earliest reference that I could find of a Legend Ti.

I also note that "your" Ti has head-on adjusters. Again according to the 1997 Serotta website, these were new items for that year. ( http://web.archive.org/web/19971210182429/www.serotta.com/products.road.html )


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

That Serotta won't be stiffer than your Cannondale but it sure will ride better.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well something doesn't add up, because the catalog is dated 1993 and it has the Legend Ti model listed. I'm not delusional. No head-on adjusters in the '93 photo, so at least that's feasible.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*thanks all...*

if "my" serotta frame has the same geometry as the 50cm colorado Ti (1997) in the link Dave provided, then this frame will fit just perfect. 

Thanks everyone for your exceptional efforts...this is what makes this forum excellent!


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*from the Serotta forum...*

CC= Custom Colorado. This info came from someone who worked at Serotta at the time. 

Therefore, base on everyone's input (especially the head on adjusters)....this is a 1997 or slightly later Colorado Ti frame that was custom made. The ST is likely 50cm, but that's all that can be inferred from the serial #.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

If it's a 50 with those seat tube, top tube dimensions it won't the standard ST angle. But yea for the asking price it's still a good deal.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*1997 colorado Ti geometry...*

For the 50cm:

ST 50
TT 53
STA 74
HTA 72.5


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bad news...*

The seller just came over and I threw on my wheels/stem/bars/seatpost/seat and....the reach was too long. 

Bummer, I felt like that frame and I were meant to be together, but I guess not.

Fit is paramount...I learned that the hard way before.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry it didn't work out for you Marc, but you're right, fit is paramount. 

Just curious, was the reach too low or too long? No corrective measures to take?


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

marc180 said:


> I just got off the phone w/ Serotta and unfortunately, they couldn't tell me a whole lot because their current computer system only contains orders from 2000-present.
> 
> Before the graphics were "Legend Ti", they simply were "Ti". However, this could be a Concourse or a Legend.
> 
> ...


For six hundred bucks you should look for two things: (1) does it fit you and (2) is it sound or broken? Frame, reynolds fork, headset and post? That's a really good deal for a frame that looks like its in good shape in the picture.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

it was in great shape...the reach was just too long. i could've put a 90mm stem on it and it would have fit just like my caad8 (also w/ 90mm stem), but i don't want to go that route. i want my weight a little more forward on the bike than it currently is. i really need a 51 ST w/ a 52.5 TT (74 STA, 72.5 HTA). hard to find, i guess...


----------

